# SWAP - medium sized cheap bike for large or XL bike



## e-rider (25 Apr 2011)

I have a basic MTB that is in very good condition (although it's a very basic model) that I got for riding to work and the pub to avoid getting my best bike stolen.

However, it has turned out to be too small for me.

I want to swap it for a larger frame size bike.

It's about an 18" MTB and I'd like to swap it for a 21" MTB bike (or XL hybrid or 60cm road bike)

I'll consider an type of bike as long as it's quite big (I'm 6'2")

This is a basic bike that cost about £150 new but has hardly been used (some might even call it a BSO!)

Norwich, Norfolk area.


----------



## e-rider (3 May 2011)

no longer looking to swap - sold it instead - now looking for a large bike!!!


----------



## urbanfatboy (10 Jun 2011)

tundragumski said:


> no longer looking to swap - sold it instead - now looking for a large bike!!!



Find a large bike yet? Still looking?


----------



## vickster (10 Jun 2011)

Depending on how much you are looking to spend I might consider selling my XL 2010 Sirrus Sport, done 500 miles  Obviously not local being Surrey however!


----------



## Bensbikespares (19 Jun 2011)

peobably to small for you ive got a Spesh rockhopper 19" and a dawes xc 1.5 frame ? on size


----------

